# Topics > Related topics > Languages AI and robots >  system English, sEnglish

## Airicist

"Natural Language Programming of Agents and Robotic Devices: Publishing for Humans and Machines in sEnglish Paperback" on Amazon

by Sandor M. Veres
June 6, 2008

Natural language programming on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

"A natural language programming solution for executable papers"

by Sandor M Veresa and J. Patrik Adolfsson
2011

----------


## Airicist

"Publishing papers and books for autonomous vehicle agents ?"

by S M Veres and L Molnar

----------

